# Howdy from the tri-state area!



## KBrylczyk (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, hello dudes and dudettes. I was born and raised in NJ, went to school at Rowan University with a BA in Theatre Arts, and I'm currently working in Lancaster, PA with a production company out of NY, NY.

Annnnnnyways, I just wanted to introduce myself since I expect to be visiting this board quite a bit. I consider myself a general techie, as I have experience in all different areas, but I prefer stage management and lighting.


----------



## jglodeklights (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome to the boards. I'm not far off from you, I'm based just North-West of Philadelphia. Enjoy the forum, it is filled with many knowledgeable people. And Enjoy the state of PA, there is a lot to be said for it when you really delve into it.


----------



## jstroming (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome from NYC - Upper West Side!!!


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome to the board from just south of you in MD.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 8, 2011)

Lancaster! A girl I toured with is based out of there, cute little town. She works at the renn fair now I believe.


----------



## rochem (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome from Chelsea in NYC (and Secaucus, NJ from 8a-5p)!! Can we ask what production company?


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 9, 2011)

rochem said:


> Welcome from Chelsea in NYC (and Secaucus, NJ from 8a-5p)!! Can we ask what production company?


You live in chelsea and work in NJ??? Why can't I live in chelsea, I already work there!


----------



## KBrylczyk (Aug 10, 2011)

rochem said:


> Can we ask what production company?



RWS And Associates for the season. My contract runs through early October. I'm actually looking for my next position right now, be it with RWS for one of their winter season productions or with another company.


----------

